# Gunn Lake Mine gets some new muscle



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

My bash of the Bantam gas shovel is complete!  The weathering is a combination of dry brush techniques and airbrushing.  Here she is loaded on the heavy flat ready to make the trek to the woods:









 










 
I tried to keep the weathering not too over the top but still represent a well used machine.








 








 
The miners didn't look too thrilled when this thing rolled into their turf.









 
Bob unloads her near the mine.  The primary role of the shovel will be to clear landslides and other MOW tasks on the southeast loop









 








 http://wegmuller.org/v-web/gallery/albums/album24/IMG_4669.jpg[/img]
I'm not sure if this thing would need more maintenance if it was steam powered.  Seems like they always have a bucket of grease, an oil can and tools around when the shovel is in action.









 










 









 

Bob looks pretty proud of the new shovel.  No doubt she'll earn her keep pretty quick.


I installed tiny little magnets in the bottom of some choice pieces of clutter so all the buckets, cans, toolboxes, etc. can be positioned wherever I like.  The "grease" in the bucket is black silicone caulk.  Thanks for looking!



Regards,


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Love all that detail! 

That bucket of grease is cool.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

looks terrific


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for taking time to post those pixes. The magnet idea is excellent for the small stuff, BTW. That grease bucket is cool.

Les


----------



## dillo99 (Jan 3, 2008)

That's beautiful. Nice job!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone is interested in a PDF file format of Eric's topic use the link below.

*1:20.3afying a Steam Shovel*
*File Format: PDF / File Size: 1.5MB*
*Left-click to open - Right-click to download*


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Mindreader.







I was meaning to ask how to get the saved file on that, but didn't know what to ask for. Thanks for taking the time & trouble to set it up the way you did.

Les


----------

